# Can I make a quicktime recording of my desktop?



## petetschudy (Sep 9, 2002)

I want to take screenshots to the next level. Anyone know of anyway I can record user flow of a website to a quicktime movie. OSX or classic software? Any help is greatly appreciated.!


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 9, 2002)

There was an app that did that for classic, umm.... I couldn't find it, i know there was one because i considered it for a project but ended up faking the effect with tons of screenshots and flash MX. By the way, it came out pretty good, if i made it into a quicktime it would have been better, but i would have used after effects in that case.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Sep 9, 2002)

Snapz Pro (www.ambrosiasw.com) allows you, among other things, to take quicktime move "screenshots." It's not free, but it's an excellent piece of software


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 9, 2002)

Whats weird about that snapz app is that I can't find any reviews. Software like that isn't worth my time, it's not even on Versiontracker, too weird.


----------



## macidiot (Sep 9, 2002)

here is a review for you...

Snapz pro X RULES!!!  seriously it is what you are looking for, and it works very very well... It even takes screen shots of dvds, and it does take video as well... ask anyone who uses it, the program rules...


----------



## level9 (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Urbansory _
> *Whats weird about that snapz app is that I can't find any reviews. Software like that isn't worth my time, it's not even on Versiontracker, too weird. *


Then you didn't look hard enough. Snapz Pro is THE best app out there for capturing anything on screen.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 9, 2002)

I guess not, just odd that it's not on Versiontracker, i see it is on Apple's site, thats good enough.


----------



## antadam (Dec 3, 2002)

its on version tracker.  search snapz pro or go to http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=11530&db=mac


----------

